# I love this shot - what do y'all think!?



## RowmyF (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Bandit (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Consider croping the top off though


----------



## RowmyF (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Bandit - but then it wouldn't measure to a 5x7 :-/ ...or I'd have to crop out some of the lounge chair and I didn't quite want to do that. Thanks


----------



## Bandit (Jun 25, 2008)

RowmyF said:


> Hey Bandit - but then it wouldn't measure to a 5x7 :-/ ...or I'd have to crop out some of the lounge chair and I didn't quite want to do that. Thanks



Make it a 10 x 8 then :mrgreen:


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 25, 2008)

I love it! What an expression!


----------



## photo gal (Jun 30, 2008)

I love it too!  : )


----------



## toots23 (Jun 30, 2008)

me too


----------



## kinkypixel (Jul 3, 2008)

nice, i like the top heavey green, i think its ballances well, nice image and nicely coloured too


----------



## aliaks (Jul 4, 2008)

cool


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would crop the top a little, maybe a 1/3 of the part above the chair. But i like it. Wish he'd been barefoot. I think that would have been a nice addition.


----------



## returnofa5i (Jul 6, 2008)

i wish his head was straight up and down in the chair and not tilted it makes it feel off to me


----------



## Richelle (Jul 7, 2008)

I like it just as it is. If you cropped the top there would be too much light color from the lounge chair. Very cute photo!


----------



## Katz (Jul 11, 2008)

funny, my first thought was to crop to the bottom of the lounge chair, I liked the top. It is a cute pic, and the colors work well here


----------



## Local_Skater (Jul 12, 2008)

This is a great portrait. Its an awesome change from the boring studio stuff I always see. It looks perfectly natural (I hate poses that look forced)  The comp is perfect. Without the top all of the fun color would be lost and without the bottom, the shot wouldn't have enough balance. Good job!


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 12, 2008)

Bueno. :thumbup: Leave as is.


----------



## hsmom (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## The Dread Pirate Robins (Jul 12, 2008)

Summer in a nutshell...

I can see what people are saying about cropping a little off the top.  I agree, mostly, my only reservation being that I like the green.


----------



## v1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Definitely don't crop it. It's just right, and a great photo.


----------



## RowmyF (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you all for the feedback.

This was a completely impromptu shot (my favorite)

We went into a hotel behind the beach we were shooting at and the kids wanted a break I guess...he just lounged and I caught him in that position.


----------



## photograph-er (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the photo un-cropped as well


----------



## bluettu (Jul 26, 2008)

What were your camera settings, and what kind of editing did you do (if you don't mind sharing)? I love the colors!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 1, 2008)

i think you shouldnt say ya'll


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Aug 1, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> i think you shouldnt say ya'll


 
Why not?

I would crop from the top and bottom and soften the background at the top.


----------



## Christina (Aug 3, 2008)

mmcduffie1 said:


> Wish he'd been barefoot. I think that would have been a nice addition.


 
I like the shoes, it gives a contrast to the clean, perfect little scene. Like "oohh wouldnt mom be mad to see your shoes on her nice furniture."


Its a perfect in the moment shot


----------



## RowmyF (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you!!

Bluettu - I don't have the picture on this computer but will check settings for you when I can. In terms of PP'ing .. this picture didn't need much. I created a new layer and added a bit of soft light just to enrich the colors. Then I dodged a TAD under the hat by his eyes.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess its ok if youre from texas.


----------

